# Hello!



## Leila (May 30, 2007)

Greetings from a new kitty owner. Just thought I would write a brief introduction  

I grew up around dogs, and was never very impressed with my friends cats that I saw. I see now it was probably due to them being in a house with grabby kids :? . My beloved dog passed away last year, and I have since felt lonely - a bit strange as I had not lived with her for a few years since moving into my own apartment. Somehow though, she was just there for me and loved me as much as ever when I visited my parents.

So, after a few weeks of research my partner and I decided to adopt a cat. It seemed a bit daunting as cats seem a little more complicated than dogs, so I initially thought I would be looking around for a while. On visiting the SPCA I approached the room with the few kittens they had and waited my turn, this tabby looks through the door at me and meows. After the other people there picked out kittens they wanted to spend more time with and took them away, I entered the room and immediately this same kitten was all over me, purring, and getting in the way if we petted anyone else. The other kittens seemed fairly uninterested in me. I felt a little embarrassed on falling for the first kitten I laid eyes on, and so we went away and had a coffee to think. On returning the kitten was still there and I decided to adopt him - and it seems gut feelings are the best thing to follow! 

We have now had Oliver about 10 days, and I can't believe how lovely he is. So far he is perfect with the litterbox, never uses his claws around me, doesn't scratch anything except his scratcher, sleeps til we wake and loves being cuddled. He is 4 months old, and must have had a healthy amount of time with his mother and siblings to be so well behaved. I keep expecting him to develop some bad habit (apart from being glued to your face if you eat cereal :roll: ), but I'm enjoying the peace and cuddles for now  He seemed to have an instant bond with me, initially taking about 5 minutes to be confident around me once we got home and now following me around the house, sleeping by my pillow and if I'm at the computer he likes to lie in my arms and snooze. Being previously used to dogs, the evening "crazies" and sheer amount of communicative sounds he makes (meows, "howls", mrrs, chirps, squeaks etc) in particular are very entertaining 

He seemed to be used to free feeding when we got home, so we are slowly working him onto both a schedule and a 100% wet food diet (I was also very pleased to have our new vet recommend wet when we went for a checkup).

I have learnt a lot through reading this forum before I adopted and am now proud to be a cat owner! I have no photos of him at the moment (we are planning to buy a digital camera soon ) but here is one of my beautiful dog, Veyga (RIP)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Leila!

Wow, you certainly did do a lot of research! Congratulations on what seems to be a perfect match! We'll all be waiting for pictures from that new camera!  

So sorry about your losing Veyga. What a beautiful and obviously much loved dog. :angel 


:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Leila. Your dog is beautiful & I'm sorry to hear of her passing. I hope we get to see kitty pictures soon, it sounds like you guys were meant for each other


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

*Welcome!* the the board and the world of kitty's, congrats on the new addition. A match made in heaven sounds like. Looking forward to pictures!

Hugs, Your doggie is a cutie too! RIP sweet Veyga


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

and congrats on the new kitty  . I can't wait to see pictures! :wink: I'm sorry about you loosing Veyga, such a lovely dog  .


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome and congratulations! What color tabby?


----------



## Leila (May 30, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcome! 



jessamica8 said:


> Welcome and congratulations! What color tabby?


He's a classic tabby pattern I believe.. grey and black with a spotted tan tummy. His eyes are copper with a green ring around the center.. all in all very handsome!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Veyga was very beautiful, I am so sorry she passed.

I am glad that you were able to open your heart once again and accept a kitty into your home.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Welcome Leila! What a gorgeous picture of your dog, she truly was a stunner... I am sorry for your loss, when my doggie Pouf passed away at 17 I thought the world was going to stop... but now seven years later, I adopted two kitties a few months ago, and am loving the feline kingdom too!

I am so glad you did so much research before getting your little furball - that's the best start the two of you could get! (besides his obviously "picking" you at the shelter!!)  

Hope to see more pictures of Veyga and Oliver soon!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Leila (May 30, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words about Veyga. Although it is coming up to a year since she left us, I still cry when I think/talk about her. It's always hard to lose a loved one, and in Veyga's case she was taken without warning - passing away in her sleep when she had seemed in perfect health (apart from slowing down from age as she was 15). We presume it was heart failure as there were no signs of distress, and although this was a peaceful way to pass on, in a selfish way it was hard to never be able to say goodbye.

One memory that makes me smile though is when my parents and I took a day trip to the seaside for the dogs a few years ago. I was stood with a damp and tired Veyga after the day on the beach, waiting for my parents to catch up, when a man stopped and commented on how beautiful Veyga was. He asked how old she was, and I replied, "Twelve". He looked at her again, and asked, "Twelve months?" for he could not believe she was 12 years old as she looked so young and full of life  

Like Oliver, she was a rescue, and came to us at 6 months old. Oliver also reminds me of her in his personality - very gentle and loving (in the 14 1/2 years we had Veyga I never heard her growl) and when he lies in my arms or pushes his little nose into my face I don't feel lonely anymore


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Veyga was truly a family member! It's so terribly hard. God bless.

But I'm glad you discovered cats. I love both cats and dogs. They love us with no reservations. It sounds like little Oliver fell in love with you at first sight! I'll look forward to pictures.


----------

